# [Sammelthread] Forza Motorsport 6: Apex



## IJOJOI (5. Mai 2016)

*Forza Motorsport 6: Apex

Microsoft/Turn10's Schritt in den PC-Sektor
*Vorne Weg: Apex soll eine Art "Demo" für die kommenden Forza Spiele sein, die allesamt am PC erscheinen werden. 
Aus diesem Grund sind viele wichtige Features leider *NICHT* in Apex enthalten!

Die BETA steht nun zum Download bereit (18GB) und muss via Microsofts Store heruntergeladen werden. 
Das Spiel wird außerdem vorerst *KEINEN WHEELSUPPORT* bieten, und auf echten Multiplayer verzichten.

Trotzdem wird ist es ein Showcase für DX12 und vorallem Forza am PC. 

Eine "echte" Simulation darf man sich hier definitiv nicht erwarten, aber es ist 
ein Bekenntnis von Microsoft zur Plattform PC.


MfG
IJOJOI


----------



## ak1504 (6. Mai 2016)

Tolle Optik, top Performance. Aber war zu erwarten ^^


----------



## IJOJOI (8. Mai 2016)

Gameplay.. Naja, mit dem Xbox controller bin ich nicht so erfahren 

Und das Forza nicht die Über Simulation ist, ist mir natürlich auch klar. 
Aber nett für zwischen durch!


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZUXc44krBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThourNation (9. Mai 2016)

Ich finds ganz cool is aber eher noch eine große Tech-Demo zum Testen der ForzaTech engine auf PCs. Streckenumfang ist noch ausbaubar. Mein Lieblingsrennspiel bleibt AssettoCorsa.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (9. Mai 2016)

Habe forza 6 apex jetzt 2 Tage gespielt, bin echt angetan. Das letzte was ich gespielt hatte war forza 4 und etwas project cars. 
funktioniert echt super. 
Gibt es schon Tuningsetups? Die Autos lassen sich mit dem xbox one Controller ziemlich einfach steuern, schieben mitunter aber arg über die Vorderachse.
Bei den erweiterten Controller Einstellungen muss ich auch nochmal reinschauen. Den Trigger hinten rechts für die Bremse würde ich gerne weiter ziehen können ohne, dass mir die Reifen blockieren. Also längeren Weg.
Das Reifenquietschen hört sich auch nicht so authentisch an, finde ich.
Ja und Lenkung ist halt mit dem Knüppel vom Controller manchmal nicht so einfach, so sanft einzuschlagen. Denke da kann man mit nem Lenkrad feinere Lenkeinschläge nehmen und runder fahren. 
Der Lexus LFA hat mir bis jetzt am besten gefallen. Hab aber noch nicht alle Autos ausprobiert, 50 Medaillen hab ich jetzt. Audi etron war jetzt der letzte. mal schauen was der kann, aber mag die langsamen Autos lieber. Wobei der M235i sich ja mal beschissen angehört hat und auch das Fahrgefühl Mist war. Hab dann den 370z genommen fürs Driften.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2016)

"Later today, Windows 10 will be updated with two key new features:


• Support for AMD’s FreesyncTM and NVIDIA’s G-SYNC™ in Universal Windows Platform games and apps
• Unlocked frame rate for Universal Windows Platform (UWP) games and apps"




Unlocked Frame Rate and More Now Enabled for UWP | DirectX Developer Blog


----------



## Almdudler2604 (10. Mai 2016)

Ja sauber, dann gibts ja endlich richtige Benchmarks 
Meine HD 7950 schnauft ja ganz schön, trotz 1200/1400 Mhz. Speichertakt kann ich leider nicht höher ziehen.


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Mai 2016)

Gestern mal geladen und es macht Spaß. Lässt sich gut mit Tastatur spielen (besser als PCars imho). 

Was ist die beste Option für Screenshots außerhalb des Fotomodus? Der Afterburner funktioniert ja nicht, da Fenster.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Mai 2016)

DVR Funktion der Xbox App geht auch.


----------



## Galford (11. Mai 2016)

Digital Foundry hat die PC und "normale" XboxOne Version miteinander verglichen, falls das jemand interessiert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdQ0Ic7XcLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (11. Mai 2016)

Sehr gutes Video  Hab forza 6 nie auf der xbox gespielt, aber finde, dass sie da echt gute Tricks angewandt haben um auf die 60fps zu kommen.
Mein PC schafft ja auch nicht überall konstant 60fps, von daher haben die dynamischen Einstellungen schon etwas. Hab es trotzdem komplett aus.
Zum Gameplay: Der Pagani Huayra ist ja mal was feines.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2016)

Forza 6 Apex Beta | Chevrolet Corvette C7.R @ Sebring International Raceway






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_khnsGzWIZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. Mai 2016)

hui, das sieht extrem wie du fährst. Ich glaube bei mir sieht das eher aus wie mit dem Holzhammer. Hast du bei den Controllereinstellungen Anderungen vorgenommen?
Hast du sonst schon einige Tuningeinstellungen vorgenommen?
Habe gerade was zu steering dampening gelesen. Ich glaube damit habe ich auch meine Probleme, da ich ja von forza 4 komme.
Bei pcars hatte ich ja auch ewig an den Einstellungen für den Controller und Autos herumgedoktert aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Mai 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Forza 6 Apex Beta | Chevrolet Corvette C7.R @ Sebring International Raceway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön gefahren, aber anscheinend doch etwas zu passiv, da du "nur" 2. wurdest und der erste schon weit weg war. Leider ist man in Forza erfolgreicher wenn man Rambo mäßig fährt. Für normale Rennen sind die Rennen zu kurz. Ohne Rempeln kommt man selten schnell genug durchs Feld um auch zu gewinnen. 
Und sag mal hast du ABS an oder aus? Ich habe bei Forza (egal ob Xbox oder PC) immer das Problem das meine Reifen ohne ABS zu leicht blockieren. Das ist richtig schwer zu dosieren. Bei dir Blokierten die Reifen gar nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2016)

Thx 

Fahre ohne TCS, ABS, STM 

Übung und Fingerspitzengefühl... Akustisch geben die Reifen einiges von sich so daß man es gut raushören kann wann was anfängt zu blockieren oder Schlupf entsteht. Die Vibration im Pad schlägt auch bei beidem super an und das auch ohne One Pad...


----------



## Galford (12. Mai 2016)

Ein neues Update für das Spiel ist da, bisher konnte ich aber noch keine Patch-Notes finden. 


Edit: Ja, hat was mit Vsync zu tun.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. Mai 2016)

ich spiele mit dem xbox one pad und muss sagen, ist schon heftig wie sehr der Bremsknüppel vibriert, wenn man es blockieren lässt. Schade, dass man noch nicht so viele Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Ich mag es, wenn das Auto hinten leicht wird beim anbremsen und man in die Kurve schlittert. Mag die kleinen Autos ja eh lieber. Ferrari 458 ist mir schon zu schnell  Besteht ja nur noch aus schalten und bremsen das Fahren. Umso enttäuschter war ich, dass z.B. der M235i ne absolut beschissene Karre ist. Aber hab bis jetzt auch nur Medaillen geholt und sonst noch nicht viel herumexperimentiert.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2016)

Was ist das Problem mit dem M2 ? Ich finde der fährt wie man es von ihm erwarten würde.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Mai 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem mit dem M2 ? Ich finde der fährt wie man es von ihm erwarten würde.


Bitte nicht zum M235i M2 sagen. Das sind zwei Verschiede Autos.

Und wie sehe ich ob ich das Update schon habe?


----------



## Tripplx (12. Mai 2016)

Guck in den Optionen ob V-sync Einstellung jetzt vorhanden ist. Außerdem ist nach dem Patch eh alles auf Standard zurückgesetzt.


----------



## NotAnExit (12. Mai 2016)

Jetzt habe ich diesen Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. Mai 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem mit dem M235i ? Ich finde der fährt wie man es von ihm erwarten würde.



Ja war nur beim driften am Montag. sauber fahren habe ich gar nicht probiert. Nach 3 Minuten auf den 370z gewechselt. Auf jeden Fall hatte der BMW keine Leistung oder viel zu stickiere Reifen. Und der Klang war richtig mies, hat mir gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2016)

Hm komisch...


----------



## timmyfive (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo habe auch ein problem mit das Spiel Forza Motorsport 6 Apex auf Pc .Ich habe ein i5 2500k 4kern cpu  Geforce 570 GTX 1280mb Grafikkartenspeicher und 16 gb Arbeitspeicher sollte doch reichen für niedrig einstellung find ich oder? ich kann es nicht runder laden im Windows store unter win 10 .Ich habe auch schon unter dxdiag welches Directx installiert ist und da stande aber 11.3 und nun frag ich mich wie soll ich 12 installieren? laut im internet kann man mit Geforce 500 serien auch directx 12 benützen.
Ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Mai 2016)

Das hier ist Minimal empfolen
MINIMAL – OS: 64-Bit Windows 10 (v. 1511); CPU: Intel Core i3-4170 @ 3,7 GHz; RAM: 8 GB (2 GB VRAM), GPU: Radeon R7 250 X / GeForce GT 740 oder gleichwertig; Festplattenspeicher: 30 GB; DirectX 12

Ich würde mal sagen deine Grafikkarte reicht nicht.


----------



## timmyfive (14. Mai 2016)

ja das kann vielleicht sein aber was nicht verstehe bei dxdiag steht nur DirectX 11.3 aber laut Internet soll die Geforce 500 Serien auch Directx 12 gehen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Mai 2016)

Glaube du irrst dich. Gerade mal bei nVidia geschaut. Und da steht halt nur DX 11.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 57  | NVIDIA

*Microsoft® DirectX® 11 Unterstützung*

 DirectX 11 Grafikprozessor mit Unterstützung für Shader Model 5.0 für  maximale Leistung mit grafikprozessorbeschleunigter Tesselation, dem  wichtigsten Grafikmerkmal der neuen DirectX 11 Schnittstelle.


*Für DirectX 11 entwickelt*

         GeForce GTX 570 liefert massive DirextX 11  Tesselation-Leistung für extrem realistische Spiele mit verblüffend  detaillierten Umgebungen und Charakteren.

Und ich glaube nVidia weis das am besten


----------



## timmyfive (14. Mai 2016)

laut DirectX 12 ab 215 und mit alter Hardware kompatibel (Update) - Hardwareluxx soll alle karten mit fermi  kepler und so gehen 

Ich weiß das meine Directx 11 nur Schnittstelle hat aber man kann DirectX 12 benützen mit alle fermi kepler ab 500 Serien steht überall im internet


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Mai 2016)

Also mein Tipp. Schmeiß deine 570 weg, oder stifte sie für ein Museum  und kauf was gescheites. Für mich immer ein Rätsel wie man so Hardware so lange nutzen kann. Inzwischen sind wir bei der 900er Serie und die 1000er steht in den Startlöchern.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Mai 2016)

Jo entweder mit jeder Generation die alte weg und was drauflegen für die neue oder man packt sich paar € monatlich weg und holt sich alle 2-3 Jahre was mit ner 8 in der Mitte ^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Mai 2016)

Es soll ja nicht böse klingen. Aber man will immer die aktuellsten Spiele spielen, erfüllt aber nicht mal die Minimal Anforderungen und wundert sich das es nicht geht. In dem Fall nicht mal der Download.


----------



## timmyfive (14. Mai 2016)

weg schmeißen wer total dumm so was ! was nicht verstehe ist pcgameshardware,computerbase und viele anderen seite die es getesten haben Welche Grafikkarte unterstutzt DirectX 12? - ComputerBase
laut liste 500 serie directx 12 unterstützen .Was ist überhaupt mit Feature-Level? da steht dann nur 11_0


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Mai 2016)

timmyfive schrieb:


> weg schmeißen wer total dumm so was !


Häh??


----------



## timmyfive (14. Mai 2016)

wenn geforce 570 gtx directx 12 unterstüzt laut computerbase und andere seiten dann muß doch unter dxdiag auch directx 12 stehen.
oder ist mit Feature-Level 11_0 das man kein vollwertiege directx 12 benützen kann?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Mai 2016)

Da bin ich nicht genug in der Materie drin. Vielleicht kann das ein anderer beantworten. 

Aber ich finde es gut das der Store anscheinend erkennt wenn man nicht die Hardware für das Spiel hat. So erspart man sich die knapp 19 GB an Download und es regt sich hinterher keiner auf das das Spiel nicht läuft.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2016)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> hui, das sieht extrem wie du fährst. Ich glaube bei mir sieht das eher aus wie mit dem Holzhammer. Hast du bei den Controllereinstellungen Anderungen vorgenommen?
> Hast du sonst schon einige Tuningeinstellungen vorgenommen?
> Habe gerade was zu steering dampening gelesen. Ich glaube damit habe ich auch meine Probleme, da ich ja von forza 4 komme.
> Bei pcars hatte ich ja auch ewig an den Einstellungen für den Controller und Autos herumgedoktert aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.




Habe die Totzonen auf max 100 gesetzt und die der Lenkung von 24 auf 10 wobei das ja immer vom Pad abhängt... Keine Änderung am Wagensetup... Und die geschwindigkeitsabhängige Lenkhilfe is die gleiche nicht einstellbare wie immer in Forza... Fahre es auch schon seit Teil 2...


----------



## timmyfive (15. Mai 2016)

habe nun noch im internet gekuckt und gelesen das die vermarken das auch unterstützt wird aber nicht vollwertieg komischer weiße .Ich find teil weiße gut mit dem Windows store weil: was wer man hätte 2gb vram und halt guten 4kern cpu 
und nur weil man alte 4kern CPU von Intel oder AMD hätte geht es nicht.Ich find es dann eher nervieg den store wenn so was passiert ! Heute zu tage kann man mit i5 2500k 4kern immer noch viel machen  und der reicht bestimmt für paar jahre noch aus  2 oder 3


----------



## Almdudler2604 (16. Mai 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Habe die Totzonen auf max 100 gesetzt und die der Lenkung von 24 auf 10 wobei das ja immer vom Pad abhängt... Keine Änderung am Wagensetup... Und die geschwindigkeitsabhängige Lenkhilfe is die gleiche nicht einstellbare wie immer in Forza... Fahre es auch schon seit Teil 2...



Danke. Hab es auch mal so eingestellt.
Bremse ist manchmal noch etwas komisch. Darf, damit die Reifen nicht blockieren (kein ABS)bei manchen Autos  den Trigger erst nur ganz wenig ziehen und dann muss ich ihn voll durchziehen. Wollten sie damit Fading der Bremse nach produzieren?  Sehr komisch auf jeden Fall, ich glaube bei dem Auto wo es mir am meisten aufgefallen war, ist der Aston One77
Wobei ich da auch den Bremsdruck runtergeschraubt habe


----------



## Midas1 (17. Mai 2016)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die "Hardware hat zu wenig Leistung"-anzeige in den Grafikoptionen zu deaktivieren, wenn das Spiel meint, dass man zu wenig Grafikspeicher hat? Ich kann deshalb kein UHD einstellen und die Auflösung springt immer wider auf 1440p zurück.
Weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen?


----------



## Almdudler2604 (30. Mai 2016)

Gerade das Event mit dem Aston gemacht, da braucht man fast ne halbe Stunde zum Fahren  
Sau geil! Genau das richtige nach dem Wochenende mit dem 24h Rennen auf der Nordschleife.
Und der La Ferrari ist auch freigespielt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Mai 2016)

Fahre ich später. Gerade von der Arbeit gekommen und keine Lust dazu. Aber 10 Runden Spa ist schon mal nicht schlecht. 
Ich finde eh das die Forza Rennen allgemein länger sein sollten. So 5-10 Runden sollte auf jedenfall Standard sein und nicht die 2-3 Runden die man in der Regel fährt.


----------



## msdd63 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich lade Forza 6 gerade runter. Ich bin gespannt wie es auf meinem Rechner läuft. Die Anforderungen sind ja recht happig.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (4. Juni 2016)

Ah sollte an sich wuppen bei dir  4GB Vram waren ja ne gute Wahl beim Kauf damals. Prozessor wird ziemlich stark belastet.


----------



## msdd63 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte damals die Wahl zwischen 2 und 4GB VRAM und bin noch heute froh das ich mich für 4 GB entschieden habe.  Denn schon damals waren die 4GB die sichere Variante für die Zukunft.


----------



## msdd63 (4. Juni 2016)

Die ersten beiden Rennen liefen geschmeidig und es sieht echt klasse aus. Also sollte es auch  bei Nacht oder mit Regen top laufen.  Aber mir fehlt die Lenkradunterstützung!!!!  Ich bin es absolut nicht mehr gewohnt mit (Xbox One)Gamepad zu fahren. Hoffentlich wir bald mein G27 unterstützt.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juni 2016)

Fahr das 10 Runden Spa GT Race dann hast Gewöhnung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. Juni 2016)

Haha geil, bin immer noch ziemlich weit oben bei dem Spa-Event. Platz 33. Letzte Woche war ich ganz am Anfang Platz 9.
Bin es nur einmal gefahren, hatte aber ein Tuning-Setup für den Aston. Ich glaube, wenn ich mich auf Schalten mit Kupplung umstellen könnte, wäre noch was drin.
Muss auch sagen, dass ich durch die Eau Rouge nicht immer komplett anständig gefahren bin  von daher wäre es auch in Ordnung, wenn sie die Zeit streichen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Juni 2016)

So endlich mal wieder zum Spielen gekommen.  Das Spa Event ist der Hammer. Endlich mal mehr Runden um sich auszutoben. Aber irgendwas lief schlecht. Ich fahre ohne Fahrhilfen und manueller Schaltung. Und ich kenne Spa sehr gut. Dachte die 5 Perfekte Kurven sind kein Problem. Äh ja, in den 10 Runden schaffte ich EINE einzige Perfekte Kurve. 
Das Rennen war kein Problem, wurde Problemlos erster und habe 2 ÜBERRUNDET. Kann also nicht so schlecht gewesen sein. 
Ich fand auch das ich viele Kurven richtig genommen habe. Wie bewertet das Spiel Kurven?

La Ferrari ist auch freigeschaltet. Wird Zeit für ein Auto Update 
Um mehr freispielen zu können.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juni 2016)

Dann war die Linie wohl nicht ideal...



Forza 6 Apex Beta | Ferrari 458 Italia GTE @ Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euJzoHKVpEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juni 2016)

So nochmal 10 Runden Spa gefahren. Diesesmal aber statt mit der Englischen Kiste (Aston Martin) mit dem BMW Z3. Und siehe da nun waren die 5 Perfekten Kurven kein Problem. Mit dem BMW kam ich deutlich besser zurecht. 
Aber die KI ist immer noch eine Katastrophe in Spa. Fuhr auf der zweithöchsten KI Stufe und wieder war ich ruck zuck 1. und fuhr allen davon. Ein - Zwei Runden mehr und ich hätte wieder angefangen zu überrunden. Bei anderen Strecken sind die schneller.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (16. Juni 2016)

Hat jmd. schon das Audi R8 Event probiert? Ich schaffe es einfach nicht mit 300m Vorsprung ins Ziel zu kommen. Mit dem Laferrari und dem Volvo jeweils unter die besten 30 gefahren


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2016)

Leider nein. 
1. keine Zeit
2. aktuell keine Lust zum spielen. Da meine Grafikkarten noch nicht auf Wasser umgebaut sind und mir so deutlich zu laut sind. Das ändert sich am Samstag


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juni 2016)

So gerade eben die beiden Events gefahren. Ohne Fahrhilfen, kein Zurückspulen, Manuelle Schaltung und 2 höchste Gegner Stärke. 
Das Audi Rennen musste ich paar mal neu starten. Weil Regen halt schon rutschig ist und ich ja nicht zurückspulen kann. Aber beim 6-7 Versuch dann ohne Probleme geschafft. Hatte am Ende gut 500 m Vorsprung.  Gleich am Start dank Allrad 1. Dann halt immer die Kurven gut nehmen, früh aufs Gas. Eigentlich easy. Das 2. Event, in Sebring. Die Rundenzeit kein Problem, aber das auf der Strecke bleiben, einmal kurz verbremst (als 1. und wo die Rundenzeit schon geschafft war und man nicht puschen müsste  ) so leider aktuell nur 2 von 3 Zielen bei dem Event erreicht.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (19. Juni 2016)

Ah sehr gut. 
Ich hab es gerade auch nochmal probiert, aber keine Chance mit 300m zu gewinnen. Die hängen sich immer an meine Versen. 4,07 Min Gesamtrennzeit, kann doch eigentlich nicht so verkehrt sein. Beste Rundenzeit war 1,21 min. Aber macht einfach keinen Unterschied wie ich fahre, und was für ne Schwierigkeit eingestellt ist. Naja ich denke auf die Platinmedaille kann ich verzichten


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juni 2016)

Platin habe ich auch keine einzige. Aber bei dem Audi R8, Top Gear Event war ich knapp davor. Bin mit 3 Gold eigentlich immer zufrieden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Juni 2016)

Gibt wieder 2 neue Events. 
Das erste mit den LMP 1 in Yas Marina habe ich nach 2 Versuchen abgebrochen. Fahre auf der Strecke eh nie gerne und großer Fan von den Autos bin ich auch nicht. Das zweite Event gefiel mir dann wieder. Mit den alten Muscle Cars in Brands Hatch, leider nur 3 Runden, auf Anhieb (Einstellungen wie sonst auch) 1.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (22. Juni 2016)

Ja habe bei dem R18 etron auch noch keine Platinmedaille, trotz drei verschiedener Tuningsetups. Die Gegner fahren mir wieder um die Ohren. Beste Rundenzeit war 1.59 Min.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juni 2016)

Mal interessehalber, was habt ihr für Grafikeinstellungen eingestellt......und wie ist bei euch die Performance?
Bei mir ist sie irgendwie von Strecke und Fahrzeugart abhängig.
Ich habe bei diesen kleinen Tourenwagen (mit civic etc.pp) immer mal fps-schluckauf, wenn ich in der gleichen Klasse ein Einzelrennen mit weniger Wagen fahre (10 statt 16) sind die Ruckler weg.
Wenn ich dann z.B.: mit Muscle Cars fahre......läuft es völlig geschmeidig auch mit voller Wagenanzahl.

Hatte auch noch nicht so viel Zeit zum testen......momentan sind die Einstellungen individuell auf hoch/höchste, außer rückspielgel und Partikel die sind mittel. Auflösung ist 1680x1050 + 2xMSAA + Vsync@60Hz.
Für Tuning Tips wäre ich dankbar......gibt ja manchmal einen Schalter der 20% Performance nimmt aber kaum Optik bringt.^^

// Falls jemand die Signatur nicht sehen kann....

I7 920@3,8GHz
MSI GTX 780@1150
12GB Ram
installiert auf 1TB SSD 850EVO
BS: Win 10 64 Bit

--> alles kühl, nichts throttelt.....ohne Vsync GPU-Auslastung von 99%. (mit Vsync logischerweise weniger)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Juni 2016)

Ich nutze diese Einstellungen. Damit läuft es gefühlt flüssig. Da ja Fraps und Co. nichts anzeigen kann ich keinen genauen Daten geben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC siehe Sig.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juni 2016)

Mit 2 "1080ern" wäre es auch schlimm wenn nicht.
Hab die Schatten auf dynamisch gestellt......das scheint es gelöst zu haben, läuft jetzt fluffig.
Komplette Settings kann ich morgen mal posten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Juni 2016)

Meine beiden 1080 bringen nur bei den Windows Apps noch nichts. UWP kann noch kein SLI/Crossfire. Angeblich arbeitet Microsoft aber daran.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Juli 2016)

Juhu. Die ersten Platin Medallien geschafft.  Gefahren das neue Mini Event. 8 Runden in Rio mit dem Mini Cooper.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2016)

Sind bei euch auch keine Drivatare mehr im "freien Spiel" verfügbar?!
Ich kann die Anzahl einstellen wie ich will, fahren tue ich nur noch allein auf der Strecke.
In den Kampagnen ist alles normal......nur das "freie Spiel" zickt rum.
--> Kumpel von mir hat das gleiche Problem.....


----------



## RotariCatfish (10. Juli 2016)

Gibt es schon News zum Lenkrad Support? Mit Controller fühlt sich das Fahrgefühl einfach falsch an, so ungenau


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sind bei euch auch keine Drivatare mehr im "freien Spiel" verfügbar?!
> Ich kann die Anzahl einstellen wie ich will, fahren tue ich nur noch allein auf der Strecke.
> In den Kampagnen ist alles normal......nur das "freie Spiel" zickt rum.
> --> Kumpel von mir hat das gleiche Problem.....


Das "Problem" habe ich auch. Beim freien Spiel keine Gegner mehr. 
Gab es ein update das ich nicht mitbekommen habe?

Die 2 neuen Events liegen mir nicht. Entweder die Gegner wurden stärker oder ich stelle mich nur blöder an. Bei dem Rennen in Brands Hatch musste ich die Gegner eine Stufe runterstellen damit ich eine Chance hatte. Auch keine 5 Perfekten Kurven geschafft. Wie auch wenn man bis zum Schluß am Fighten ist? Und das zweite, Slalom in Rio habe ich aufgegeben. Das sind so "Rennen" die ich gar nicht mag. Die Tore sind so oft so dämlich plaziert, und man darf die Tonnen nicht mal berühren. Nein das macht mir keinen Spaß.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2016)

Das mit den tonnen habe ich geschafft..aber nicht alle nebenziele erfüllt.

//
Zur Info, man arbeitet an dem "free Play" Problem.
Issue: no AI in free play! - Forza Motorsport 6: Apex Support - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2016)

Zwar nur kein Konsolen Thread hier bei PCG aber für Interessierte >

Die 1. Woche der Forza Racing Championship Elite Series is mit dem Showdown beendet worden... Hier die Aufzeichnung:


Week 1 Showdown
​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RJG4XNCNvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Forza Racing Championship Elite Series Season 1 Ankündigung: http://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/forzarc_season1_announce/


----------



## onlygaming (23. August 2016)

Glaubt ihr eine 660 würde Horizon 3 noch stemmen?

Bin sowieso verunsichert weil beim vorbestellen im Windows Store steht:
"Wiedergabe möglich auf Xbox One" Was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2016)

Lade dir Forza 6 Apex runter, wenn das vernünftig läuft, läuft auch Forza Horizon 3 vernünftig. Beide haben die selbe Engine. Aber wenn ich schon lese GTX 660 wird mir schlecht. Ist mir immer ein Rätsel wie ihr mit so alten Zeug noch klarkommt. 

Wiedergabe möglich auf XBone heist das du mit einem Kauf das Spiel auf der XBone und auf PC spielen kannst. Aber nicht gleichzeitig. Ein Key für zwei Plattformen.


----------



## Galford (23. August 2016)

Forza Motorsport 6 läuft auf der XboxOne mit 60 Frames, Horizon 3 mit 30 Frames, und das bei gleicher Auflösung und logischerweise gleicher Hardware.  Selbst wenn er mit Apex  immer über 30 Frames bleiben würde, wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob dass auch für Horizon 3 gilt. Hängt aber natürlich auch davon ab, welche Einstellungen man im fertigen Spiel vornehmen kann.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2016)

Ok der Unterschied ist halt das FH openworld ist und Forza nicht. Daher ziemlich sicher der Unterschied mit den 30 und 60 fps. Die XBox schafft halt diese Qualität von Forza Horizon nicht in 60 fps. Aber ich glaube auch die GTX 660 wird das nicht in schön schaffen.


----------



## onlygaming (23. August 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ok der Unterschied ist halt das FH openworld ist und Forza nicht. Daher ziemlich sicher der Unterschied mit den 30 und 60 fps. Die XBox schafft halt diese Qualität von Forza Horizon nicht in 60 fps. Aber ich glaube auch die GTX 660 wird das nicht in schön schaffen.



Also Apex läuft schon, auf Niedrig/Mittel auch wenn es teilweise auf 10< Droppt für 1-2 Sec ,wenn es so ist wie du sagst, sollte es schon laufen.

Zur Frage wie man so rumgammeln kann, es ist halt immer eine Geld Frage  Es kommt halt auch drauf an wie gut das Spiel Optimiert ist, wenn ich mir F1 2015 und GTA V anschaue, komme ich bei GTA V mit viel besseren Settings weg.


----------



## Galford (23. August 2016)

Ich glaube die offiziellen Anforderung für Horizon 3 gibt es noch nicht, aber der Punkt ist, auf der XboxOne schafft das eine Spiel 60 Frames, dass andere 30, und das bei gleicher Auflösung und gleicher Hardware. Ich kennen die Engine natürlich nicht, so wie die Entwickler, aber wenn Apex (PC) gerade so läuft, gibt es keine Garantie, dass Forza Horizon 3 genau gleichwertig läuft. Die 30 Frames Unterschied auf XboxOne kommen ja nicht aus dem Nichts.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. August 2016)

Klar wird FH 3 bei onlygaming nochmal schlechter laufen als Forza 6 Apex. Openworld braucht garantiert mehr Power als normale Rennstrecken. Aber wenn das eine Konsole schafft, die wenn man ehrlich ist schon bei Release wieder veraltet war, sollte er das auch noch irgendwie auf seinem PC zum laufen bringen. 
Aber ich rate ganz klar zum Aufrüsten. 
Bei mir z.b. läuft Forza 6 Apex in 4k Ultra (ohne Antialiasing, Bewegungsunschärfe) mit 60 fps, egal ob Tag, Nacht, Regen. Und das sieht dann schon richtig Geil aus. Und nein dazu braucht man keine Titan X, auch mit der GTX 1080 lief es so.


----------



## onlygaming (27. August 2016)

Ja, ich muss mal sehen, die 1060 finde ich ganz attraktiv, da mir einfach das Paket mit Shadow Play besser gefällt,  zudem würde ich grob geschätzt die 2,5 Fache Leistung bei "gleicher" Leistungsaufnahme im vergleich zu meiner 660 haben xD

Jaja was sich so in den Jahren tut 

Aber wenn es hart es hart kommt, auf 640x480 sollte FH 3 dann doch laufen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. August 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ja, ich muss mal sehen, die 1060 finde ich ganz attraktiv, da mir einfach das Paket mit Shadow Play besser gefällt,  zudem würde ich grob geschätzt die 2,5 Fache Leistung bei "gleicher" Leistungsaufnahme im vergleich zu meiner 660 haben xD
> 
> Jaja was sich so in den Jahren tut
> 
> Aber wenn es hart es hart kommt, auf 640x480 sollte FH 3 dann doch laufen


Hoffe du meinst das mit den 640x480 nicht ernst. Dann würde ich das lieber auf auf der Xbone spielen...

Kauf dir eine Titan X und gut ist. Kostet kaum was, ist super schnell und unter Wasser nicht zu hören.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. August 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also Apex läuft schon, auf Niedrig/Mittel auch wenn es teilweise auf 10< Droppt für 1-2 Sec ,wenn es so ist wie du sagst, sollte es schon laufen.
> 
> Zur Frage wie man so rumgammeln kann, es ist halt immer eine Geld Frage  Es kommt halt auch drauf an wie gut das Spiel Optimiert ist, wenn ich mir F1 2015 und GTA V anschaue, komme ich bei GTA V mit viel besseren Settings weg.




Du hast echt drops auf unter 10FPS? Ich habe nur eine GTX670 noch und kann es auf Hochspielen mit meinen üblichen 60FPS> unter FullHD


----------



## onlygaming (27. August 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Hoffe du meinst das mit den 640x480 nicht ernst. Dann würde ich das lieber auf auf der Xbone spielen...
> 
> Kauf dir eine Titan X und gut ist. Kostet kaum was, ist super schnell und unter Wasser nicht zu hören.



Ich habe früher mit meiner HD 6450 nur auf 640x480 gespielt,  

Ach ich habn Bugatti in meinem Hof stehen, was will ich mit einer Titan X, ich hole mir gleich 4, kost ja nix 

Was mich aber so stark verunsichert, wenn ich es für PC kaufen will, überall steht:  Wiedergabe möglich auf
Xbox One


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. August 2016)

Du hast einen Bugatti aber kein Geld für gute Hardware? Du machst was falsch 
Im Ernst, es muß ja nicht gleich die Titan X sein, obwohl ich die wirklich empfehlen kann, für Full HD reicht in der Regel eine 1070/1080 auch locker aus. 1060 würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen, das ist schon richtig Low End, und um sowas mache ich einen großen Bogen. 

Wenn du die Digitale Version kaufst kannst mit dem einen Key das Spiel am PC und der XBone spielen. Nur nicht gleichzeitig. Du kannst also nicht auf diese Art z.b. gegen einen Freund fahren. Du z.b. PC Freund an der Xbone. Das geht nicht. Aber du kannst ein Rennen auf PC fahren. Spiel beenden und ein weiteres Rennen auf der XBone fahren. 
Dazu müssen aber auch beide Gamertags stimmen. 

Einfach gesagt nutzt man einfach nur ein Konto für beide Systeme.


----------



## onlygaming (28. August 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Du hast einen Bugatti aber kein Geld für gute Hardware? Du machst was falsch
> Im Ernst, es muß ja nicht gleich die Titan X sein, obwohl ich die wirklich empfehlen kann, für Full HD reicht in der Regel eine 1070/1080 auch locker aus. 1060 würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen, das ist schon richtig Low End, und um sowas mache ich einen großen Bogen.
> 
> Wenn du die Digitale Version kaufst kannst mit dem einen Key das Spiel am PC und der XBone spielen. Nur nicht gleichzeitig. Du kannst also nicht auf diese Art z.b. gegen einen Freund fahren. Du z.b. PC Freund an der Xbone. Das geht nicht. Aber du kannst ein Rennen auf PC fahren. Spiel beenden und ein weiteres Rennen auf der XBone fahren.
> ...



Das war jetzt nur ein Joke, leider, regnet es bei mir kein Geld  Weshalb ich um Karten wie eine 1080/1070 einen großen Bogen mache  
Die 1060 genügt mir vollkommen, gegen eine 1080 hätte ich zwar nichts aber Geld ist halt Wertvoll  

Aber da steht ja auf der gesamten Seite nichts davon, dass man es auch auf dem PC spielen kann, deshalb war ich so verunsichert xD
Danke für deine Hilfe, ich werde es jetzt bald Vorbestellen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. August 2016)

Also wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, bestellt du es auf der XBone vor. Da steht auch ganz klar XBone und PC.
Aber warte mit dem Bestellen, es wird eine Demo kommen (hoffentlich auch für PC). Dann kannst erst mal testen wie es läuft.
Forza Horizon 3 - Demo-Termin geleakt - GameStar


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. August 2016)

Auf GameStar gibt es neues zu FH 3. 
*Hardwareanforderungen für PC-Spieler*

 Forza Horizon 3 ist der erste Teil der Reihe, der neben der Xbox One auch für PC erscheint. Unterhalb finden sich die *empfohlenen Hardware-Anforderungen*, Windows 10 64-bit mit dem Anniversary Update für DirectX12 ist Pflicht:
CPU i7 3820@3,6 Ghz
GPU nVidia GTX 970 or nVidia GTX 1060
Vram 4 GB
Ram 12 GB
55 GB 
Auflösung 1920x1080
Windows Version Windows Anniversary Edition 64 bit 14393.101

 Informationen zu den *unterstützen Lenkrädern* gibt es  etwas später, kurz vor Release. Forza Horizon 3 wird außerdem  vollständig ins Deutsche übersetzt, sowohl bei Text, als auch Sprache.
 Forza Horizon 3 erscheint am 27. September 2016 für PC und Xbox One,  Early Access Release für Käufer der Ultimate Edition ist der 23.  September 2016.

Kurz nachgeschaut, das sind die selben Anforderungen wie für Forza 6 Apex  1080p 60 fps

Also werden sicher auch die Anforderungen für 4k gleich sein.


----------



## onlygaming (31. August 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, bestellt du es auf der XBone vor. Da steht auch ganz klar XBone und PC.
> Aber warte mit dem Bestellen, es wird eine Demo kommen (hoffentlich auch für PC). Dann kannst erst mal testen wie es läuft.
> Forza Horizon 3 - Demo-Termin geleakt - GameStar



Mega vielen dank, die werde ich zu 1000% antesten, wenn sie da ist, selbst wenn ich ne 1080 hätte, hauptsache Spielspaß


----------



## Die_Pest (31. August 2016)

Wann packen die det endlich mal mit dem wheel support?


----------



## rolli (1. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben, muss ich jetzt mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Gestern hab ich mich endlich entschließen können, Forza Apex auf meinem Win10-Notebook herunterzuladen:
Das Gerät ist immerhin mit einem Core i7-4710MQ (2.5 GHz), einer GeForce GTX 860M und 8 GiB RAM ausgestattet.

Assetto Corsa hab ich mal zum Vergleich installiert: Es läuft hier supergeschmeidig und sieht klasse aus.
Forza geht dagegen nur auf der Einstellung "Niedrig" und in verringerter Auflösung (1366x768). Dabei sieht es echt miserabel aus und ruckelt dennoch unerträglich. 
Abgesehen davon ist ein "Rennspiel" ohne Lenkradunterstützung für mich kein Rennspiel. Einen Shooter zockt man ja auch nicht mit dem Joystick, oder? 
Ich kann jedenfalls so nicht fahren, mit dem X360-Pad! Und ich werd mir das auch sicher nicht angewöhnen. Für Rennspiele (/Simulationen) hab ich ein Fanatec-Lenkrad, andersartige Eingabegeräte sind hier fehl am Platz, basta! 

Auf meinem Desktop-Rechner (siehe Profil) bleibt es vorerst noch bei Windows 7 ("einfach weil es funktioniert"). Irgendwann kommt da auch mal ein neueres Windows drauf.
Bis jetzt gibt es aber keinen Grund dazu.
Forza Apex hätte aber ein Anlass sein können. Leider vergeigt, Microsoft.  Hätte euch 100 Euro Cash gebracht für Windows 10...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. September 2016)

Rolli, Forza Horizon 3 wird auf jedenfall mit Lenkrad Unterstützung kommen. Schon die Version auf der E3 lief auf PC mit Lenkrad (wenn ich mich nicht irre waren da Fanatec CSW 2 aufgebaut). Also kann man sich sicher sein das auch die fertige Version zumindest mit Fanatec Support kommt. Und angeblich kommt für Forza 6 Apex (das Teil ist offiziell Beta) ja auch noch Lenkrad Unterstützung. 

Ich spiele/fahre Forza 6 Apex, Assetto Corsa, pCars, Race Room in 4k Ultra. Und Forza sieht dann schon geil aus. Und an das Gamepad gewöhnt man sich. Ich fahre Forza 6 Apex inzwischen ganz ohne Fahrhilfen mit Manueller Schaltung. Das geht schon. Und ehrlich gesagt, Forza Horizon 3 will ich gar mit Lenkrad spielen. Das wird ja wieder der Arcadiger Teil, schon FH 2 war mit Gamepad super. 

Und früher spielte ich Half Life 2 mit Joystick. Auch das geht. War da online auch immer gut dabei. Aber Ego Shooter mit Gamepad, das geht nun wirklich nicht (zumindest nicht bei mir).


----------



## rolli (1. September 2016)

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Wenn Forza Horizon 3 Richtung Arcade geht, ist es sowieso nix für mich.

Ich sag ja nicht, dass man sich an das Gamepad nicht gewöhnen könnte. Aber das ist nunmal nicht meine Welt.
Lediglich Burnout: Paradise und NFS Burnout ähm Hot Pursuit (2010) kann ich mit Gamepad spielen.
Mittlerweile interessierem mich Arcade-Rennspiele aber kaum mehr.

Egal, ich wart mal ab, ob es eine echte Rennsimulation mit Windows 10 als Mindestvoraussetzung geben wird, die mich zum Umstieg bringen wird. 
Momentan deutet jedenfalls nichts daraufhin - aber vielleicht wird Assetto Corsa 2 dereinst auch Win10 benötigen?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. September 2016)

Womöglich kommt ja eine Demo für PC. Für die Xbone gab es Demos für Forza 5, 6 und Forza Horizon 2. Bin sicher das da auf jeden fall eine FH 3 Demo kommen wird. Aber tja für PC ist das halt noch fraglich...

Assetto Corsa 2 wird nur Win 10 benötigen wenn das auf DX 12 setzt.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. September 2016)

Ich schäme mich ja ein bisschen zu fragen, aber wie installiert man das Spiel eigentlich? Wenn ich über die Microsoft Website gehe und das Spiel suche, dann öffnet sich automatisch der Windows Store, aber da finde ich nirgendwo eine Download- oder Installationsoption. Andere kostenlose Spiele kann ich scheinbar über nen Klick auf die "Kostenlos*"-Option installieren, aber bei Forza 6 Apex ist der Punkt aus irgendeinem Grund ausgegraut.

*edit*

Systemanforderungen sollten stimmen:

Windows 10 64 Bit (auf aktuellem Stand)
i5 2500k @4.4 GHz
8 GB DDR3 Ram
GTX 1070


----------



## msdd63 (7. September 2016)

Das Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren, das läuft im Fenster Ich finde das zwar äußerst fragwürdig und sinnfrei, ist aber so.


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich ja ein bisschen zu fragen, aber wie installiert man das Spiel eigentlich? Wenn ich über die Microsoft Website gehe und das Spiel suche, dann öffnet sich automatisch der Windows Store, aber da finde ich nirgendwo eine Download- oder Installationsoption. Andere kostenlose Spiele kann ich scheinbar über nen Klick auf die "Kostenlos*"-Option installieren, aber bei Forza 6 Apex ist der Punkt aus irgendeinem Grund ausgegraut.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...



Heute würde offiziell Wheel Supprt bekannt gegeben. Siehe Link

Unsupported Browser


----------



## Neawoulf (7. September 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Das Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren, das läuft im Fenster Ich finde das zwar äußerst fragwürdig und sinnfrei, ist aber so.



Aber irgendwie muss ich's doch trotzdem starten können. Da finde ich aber nichts.


----------



## rolli (7. September 2016)

Also das Spiel ließ sich bei mir problemlos installieren!
Ich finde nun im Startmenü eine Verknüpfung zu Forza 6: Apex.

Und es läuft sehr wohl im Vollbild, nicht nur im Fenster. 
Irgendwo ist da bei dir der Wurm drin @Neawoulf. 


Schön, dass der Wheel Support nun angekündigt wurde - leider fehlt da noch eine ganz entscheidende Marke mit "F".


----------



## Galford (7. September 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich ja ein bisschen zu fragen, aber wie installiert man das Spiel eigentlich? Wenn ich über die Microsoft Website gehe und das Spiel suche, dann öffnet sich automatisch der Windows Store, aber da finde ich nirgendwo eine Download- oder Installationsoption. Andere kostenlose Spiele kann ich scheinbar über nen Klick auf die "Kostenlos*"-Option installieren, aber bei Forza 6 Apex ist der Punkt aus irgendeinem Grund ausgegraut.



Hast du das Spiel mal direkt über den Windows Store aufgerufen? Sind dort bei den Hardwareanforderungen überall grüne Häkchen oder auch rote Kreuze? Sind bei dir Apps standardmäßig auf einer SSD und hat die auch genügend freien Platz für min 19 GB (laut Systemanforderung sogar 30gb)?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. September 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Hast du das Spiel mal direkt über den Windows Store aufgerufen? Sind dort bei den Hardwareanforderungen überall grüne Häkchen oder auch rote Kreuze? Sind bei dir Apps standardmäßig auf einer SSD und hat die auch genügend freien Platz für min 19 GB (laut Systemanforderung sogar 30gb)?



Hab ich versucht, bei mir wird aber keine Hardwareprüfung angezeigt. Hardware sollte sollte passen, Platz ist auch vorhanden, allerdings nicht auf ner SSD. Davon steht aber auch nichts in den Systemanforderungen.


----------



## Galford (7. September 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab ich versucht, bei mir wird aber keine Hardwareprüfung angezeigt. Hardware sollte sollte passen, Platz ist auch vorhanden, allerdings nicht auf ner SSD. Davon steht aber auch nichts in den Systemanforderungen.



Du brauchst auch keine SSD. Ich dachte nur, weil das Spiel als App behandelt wird, und der Installationspfad glaube ich normalerweise auf die Systemplatte voreingestellt ist, ob da möglicherweise der Platz nicht reicht (wobei Platzmangel heutzutage eigentlich nur bei SSDs auftaucht). Ist bei dir ja aber nicht der Fall.

Aber hier hat auch jemand dein Problem:
Forza Motorsport 6 Apex ist fertig: Update mit Lenkrad-Support ist da


Hat es vielleicht damit zu tun, dass das Spiel aus der Beta raus ist? (Wobei, MS wird ja nicht jetzt plötzlich Geld für das Spiel verlangen wollen.)


----------



## aloha84 (7. September 2016)

Man kann auch den Installationspfadt von Windows Apps einstellen. Einfach nur mal google fragen.
@rolli
Mit Fenstermodus ist der "exklusive Fenstermodus" gemeint, eine Eigenheit von Windows Apps --> was du siehst ist kein Vollbild, sondern ein großes Fenster ohne Rahmen.
#UWP


----------



## Galford (7. September 2016)

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, man können den Installationpfad nicht ändern. Sogar das Verschieben von Spielen ist super einfach möglich. Ich meinte nur, dass der Standardinstallationspfad auf die Systemplatte voreingestellt sein müsste.


----------



## rolli (7. September 2016)

@aloha84
Achso, hab ich jetzt verstanden.
Wenn ich ein "volles Bild" hab, dann ist es für mich erstmal "Vollbild". 
Für mich hat sich der Beitrag von @mssd63 so gelesen, als liefe das Spiel bei ihm nur in einem (kleinen) Fenster.

Aber installieren lässt es sich doch im Allgemeinen, das will doch wohl keiner bestreiten? 
Oder bezeichnet man es nun nicht mehr als "Installieren", wenn man es aus einem "App Store" herunterlädt?
Oh Mann, ich werd langsam alt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. September 2016)

Hoffentlich kein schlechtes Omen für Forza Horizon 3. Fanatec wird bei Forza 6 Apex noch nicht unterstützt. 
Für Fanatec Support bei FH 3 spricht zumindest die Stände auf der E3. Da war ja auf jedem PC Testrig das CSW 2. Bin zu faul zu suchen. Aber bei E3 Videos sollte man das sehen.


----------



## msdd63 (9. September 2016)

Es wird installiert, sorry, hab mich da unglücklich ausgedrückt. Es läuft aber im Fenster. Man sieht nach dem Start noch die Talskleiste. Erst danach schaltet es in den Vollbildmodus.





rolli schrieb:


> @aloha84
> Achso, hab ich jetzt verstanden.
> Wenn ich ein "volles Bild" hab, dann ist es für mich erstmal "Vollbild".
> Für mich hat sich der Beitrag von @mssd63 so gelesen, als liefe das Spiel bei ihm nur in einem (kleinen) Fenster.
> ...


----------



## MrSonii (16. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir das Spiel heute auch einmal runtergeladen und ich weiß nicht so Recht, was bei mir für Ruckler sorgt.
Meistens bei Regen und im Dunkeln (logischerweise). Im Hellen läuft's ganz gut.
Hab schon oft gelesen, dass es trotz 8GB RAM auf ultra in 1080p mit 60fps läuft, also denke ich das es an meiner Grafikkarte liegt.
Wie ist denn hier so die Erfahrung mit 8GB RAM und ner stärkeren Grafikkarte als meine (GTX 780) 

Edit: Okay ich hab mal alle Programme die nebenbei liefen ausgemacht (hauptsächlich nen YouTube Stream) und es läut schon deutlich flüssiger, nur bei Nachtrennen und wenn wirklich alle KIs vor mir sind
habe ich noch Ruckler. Ich bin echt noch positiv überrascht von meiner Grafikkarte 
RAM war auch zu jeder Zeit genug vorhanden.


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. November 2016)

Weiss hier jemand wie man den Freien Modus von Forza Motorsport 6 Apex auf Splitscreen spielen kann? Irgendwie bekommen wir den zweiten mitspieler nicht angemeldet obwohl beide Xbox 360 Wireless Controller angeschlossen sind und beide Controller im Menü steuern lassen. Muss man irgendwo irgendwie ein Gastprofil anmelden? Oben in der ecke wird nur mein Xbox Live Profil angezeigt.

Hab gegooglet und auch schon bei der Support Seite von spiel geschaut aber nirgendswo steht was dazu. Irgendwie muss das ja gehen denn als ich Freie Modus gewählt habe wurde das sogar angesagt das man dort mit Freunden Splitscreen spielen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (5. November 2016)

Hab ich noch nie probiert sry


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. November 2016)

Könntest du mal bitte ausprobieren wenn du die Möglichkeit und zeit hast? Das wäre super. Wir haben es immer noch nicht hin bekommen und glauben schon langsam das es raus weg gestrichen wurden ist.

Funktioniert das denn bei Forza Motorsport 6? Wisst ihr das wenigstens? Ich habe Forza 6 garnicht.


----------



## ak1504 (6. November 2016)

Sry bin nicht zu Haus. Hab das bei F6 auch nie probiert. Google sollte da mehr zu wissen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (7. November 2016)

Google habe ich natürlich schon benutzt. Wundert mich das ich dazu überhaupt nichts finden kann.


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2016)

Sicher das du gegoogled hast? 

Forza Motorsport 6: Apex quick facts and FAQ - Page 2 - Forza Motorsport 6: Apex Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums

Forza 6: Apex unterstützt also kein Splitscreen


----------



## Typhoon007 (7. November 2016)

Ja hatte ich benutzt.

Kann es sein das der Splitscreen erst später rausgeschnitten wurden ist? Denn als ich das allererste mal den Freien Modus ausgewählt hatte sagte die Sprecherin "hier können Sie unter anderem gegen ihr Freunde in Splitscreen antreten" bla bla. Also muss es mal Splitscreen gegeben haben. Schade und unverständlich warum.


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2016)

Hier stehts auch: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex quick facts and FAQ - Forza Motorsport 6: Apex Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums

Splitscreen not supported


Btw: Unsupported Browser


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. November 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> ...Ich bin echt noch positiv überrascht von meiner Grafikkarte  RAM war auch zu jeder Zeit genug vorhanden.


Wie performt es denn jetzt mit deiner 1080er? 
Ich hab mir gestern die Nordschleife/Nürburgring + GP-Strecke geordert & ich kann die Erweiterung nur empfehlen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (9. November 2016)

Für Forza Apex gibt es Erweiterungen?
Was kostet das? Also Nürburgring usw.?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. November 2016)

Knappe 17Steine & Du hast das volle Paket. Ich finde, es "lohnt" sich und die Nordschleife ist schon brutal, besonders mit den ganz schnellen Flitzern ...^^


----------



## MrSonii (9. November 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wie performt es denn jetzt mit deiner 1080er?



Also ich konnte grad nur kurz mal das Event auf Brands Hatch fahren mit dem DB9, aber ich bekomme dort 95% der Zeit fps jenseits der 100 in 3840x2160 und allem auf Ultra plus 4xMSAA.
Aber größtenteils scheint meine CPU nun zu limitieren trotz OC


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. November 2016)

Meine 1080er wird mit 1440p @Max & mit 4xMSAA bis zu ~92% ausgelastet. Frames sind idR ~110+ u. da ist die Witterung eigentlich egal. VRAM wird ~ bis zu 4,2GB "angeknabbert" ....Vielleicht teste ich es mal in Bälde mit 2160p ...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. November 2016)

Das ist ja unfassbar!^^
Strecke: Nordschleife; im Regen; mit 15KI-Fahrer. Mit 2160p habe ich die  gleichen Frames &  die Auslastung ist fast identisch. GPU-Last mit durchgehend ~99% &  am VRAM wird ~4,5GB "angeknabbert" ....
Was  für eine geile Engine & das habe ich mit steigender Auflösung  auch  noch nicht erlebt, es sei denn, man verweilt im CPU-Limit. Die GPU  ist  aber "auf Anschlag" ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Da kann was net stimmen.^^
Die Bilder haben eine Auflösung von 2560x1440p & in den Gameoptionen wurde auf 2160p gewechselt + Neustart und dennoch verweilen die Pics auf 1440p. Hat mich auch beim Uploaden gewundert, denn die Pics haben nur ~3,5MB u. bei 2160p haben diese mindestens 7MB+ ....
Nun die Frage ...wie kann ich mit 2160p (3840x2160) daddeln?


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2016)

Fanatec in Kontat mit Turn10


_"Please tell me any wheel/pedal/shifter related issues you have in FM6 and let us know what new features you would like to see supported in FM7"
_


Wishlist for FM7 UPDATE


Wishlist for FM7 UPDATE - Fanatec Forum


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2017)

Windows 10 Creators Update unterstützt nun mehr Anschlussgeräte... Desweiteren hat jemand ein Tool gebastelt und nimmt auf Anfrage jede Hardware mit auf:

https://forums.forzamotorsport.net/...for-DFGT--DFP--G29-and-Shifter--F430-etc.aspx


_"Forza UniController aka Forza UniWheel is an application which adds support for additional wheels, gamepads and other peripherals in Forza games for PC.

IMPORTANT! If you install Creator's update for your Windows, Forza UniController will no longer work, because they completely changed how wheels are defined now. That being said there is support for additional wheels by Microsoft, so maybe yours is supported now officially.

I am working on Forza UniController v2.0 (for Creator' s update) which will allow to add ANY wheel to supported devices list automatically. I'm also working on supporting multiple devices through vJoy. Check this thread often for news."_


----------

